
IoT Thermostat Bug Allows Hackers to Turn Up the Heat - imhoguy
https://blog.newskysecurity.com/iot-thermostat-bug-allows-hackers-to-turn-up-the-heat-948e554e5e8b
======
hihithere1
Ridiculous #IoT Thermostat Bug Reveals Credentials in Page Source; Allows to
Turn-up the Heat

